# How many minutes per pound do you fry a turkey



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 17, 2008)

Some folks say 3 minutes per pound.What is the rule of thumb that ya'll that fry them alot go by.Any info.will be appreciated.


----------



## Slayer (Nov 17, 2008)

keep turkey under 15 pounds...3 1/2 minutes per pound at a temp of 350(min)-375 (max) degrees.......

use plenty of cajun injecter, and put a good "rub" on the outside of the bird of your favorite herbs and spices.......


----------



## Javelin (Nov 17, 2008)

3.5 min per lb. no matter how much it weighs,and if you are doing a breasts its 7 min. per lb...


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Nov 17, 2008)

3.5


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2008)

another vote for 3.5
 A couple of hints-
get some buthchers twine and tie the wings and legs as close to the body as possible. This will keep your legs and wings from turning to crunchy cinders.
 Start out with Temp. of 380ish( using peanut oil) and lower bird SLOWLY into fryer. The temp should drop to around 350 and this is where you want to stay.
Leave temp probe in grease and check constantly. As the bird cooks your temp will start creeping up. By the time the bird is finished, my flame is almost off.
let the bird rest for at least 15 minutes after cooking, before you start carving. If you cut immediately, your juices boil out and the meat can end  up dry. hth, Robert


----------

